# spray gun



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I need a paint gun for latex on small projects ( such as metal doors etc. ), any recommendations? Don't need top quality.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Graco proshot


What kind you looking for? One of those touch up guns, a hvlp, a airless with a 25' hose?


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought a gravity or siphon feed hvlp with a 1.7 or 2.mm
Tip. Looking for less cleanup time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing beats Accuspray


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

*Proshot*

I saw a Proshot demo at the last SW Pro Show. At first I was a little skeptical. It's actually a very quiet, versatile machine, a lot lighter than it looks and easy to clean up. I plan to add one to my toolbox as soon as I can afford the $450 or, as soon as I have a job where there are a lot of enough "little things" to do that the client buys me the gun,:thumbup:.

The time a person could save with one of these puppies could pay for the gun in a couple of days, depending...

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Getting the guys to actually start using them was a little tough.Now they're always asking for them.They were pretty much being used on every job last week.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Getting the guys to actually start using them was a little tough.Now they're always asking for them.They were pretty much being used on every job last week.


Once they drop a bit ( assuming they will when they're not so new ) I may pick one up.

I like to spray single front doors, or a couple shutters at a time, saving on cleanup time may be worth the investment if there keeps being some positive response. 

If only they lasted longer.... Then again how long will it take for me to personally kill one :whistling2: ( I'll be in the bucket for a while )


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I picked-up a ProShot last week. Handy. Did 120' of dental mold, lick-a-d-split.


----------



## HIS SERVICE (Aug 6, 2010)

PROSHOT!!! Best investment that I have made. Great for doors, t/u, and other smaller projects. Easy to use and easy to clean.:thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Everybody talks up the pro shot. It takes me about 7 minutes to clean out my graco 390 and five to set it up. I'm sure it takes almost exactly the same amount of time to fuss with the pro shot. And the 390 is repairable and will last for years and years. 

The only downside to a full size airless is needing a full gallon at least to do the smallest jobs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> Everybody talks up the pro shot. It takes me about 7 minutes to clean out my graco 390 and five to set it up. I'm sure it takes almost exactly the same amount of time to fuss with the pro shot. And the 390 is repairable and will last for years and years.
> 
> The only downside to a full size airless is needing a full gallon at least to do the smallest jobs.


Thats where I feel it would pay off. I cant count how many gallons I have bought just to do one door.


----------

